# Old Soundstream 1.1700D Scematics Needed!!!



## RiteHanMan (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi I have an oldschool Picasso PIC1.1700D I am working on. I am in desperate need of schematics or even anyone who can ID components R101 & R251. They are fried and I cannot see any color rings on these resistors. No one seems to have any info on these since the company sold.
Thanks in advance!

Ray


----------



## SantoIII (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## SantoIII (Apr 6, 2020)

Hope this helps


----------



## SantoIII (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm confused. They don't look burnt at all in your photos. Not sure if I have the schematic to this exact amp. However, I have schematics to a lot of Soundstream amps. Circuitry does not vary wildly between them.

Ge0


----------

